# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Распространение книг и сбор денег

## р.Б. Сергий

В связи с недавними событиями хотелось бы услышать личные мнения кришнаитов о процессе распространения книг и сбора денег. Пожалуйста, ответьте за себя и, если знаете, за свое ближайшее окружение.

1. Вы и Ваши друзья лично участвуете в распространении книг на улицах и сборе при этом пожертвований?

2. Сколько дней в неделю и сколько часов в день Вы (Ваши друзья) это делаете?

3. Если Вы вручили книгу, но получатель передумал - берете ли Вы ее обратно или уворачиваетесь, чтобы он не смог ее вернуть?

4. После вручения книги Вы просите пожертвование?

5. Называете ли Вы рекомендуемую сумму пожертвования? Если да, то какую? Всем одинаковую или разную? Ваши друзья называют такую же сумму или все разную? Есть ли общая логика определения рекомендуемой суммы пожертвования?

6. Какой процент людей соглашается на пожертвование? Какую сумму жертвуют? Рекомендуемую, больше или меньше?

7. Как Вы думаете, зачем они жертвуют, если не верят в Кришну?

8. Как Вы относитесь к тем, кто отказался пожертвовать? Испытываете ли Вы к ним жалость (не ведают, что творят) или негодование (не помогают доброму делу)? Или равнодушно?

9. Как Вы лично относитесь к инциденту с нападением кришнаита на незаплатившего православного? Считаете ли Вы, что он позорит МОСК? 

10. Разбирались ли Вы, как так получилось, что на него нашло и как не допускать такие случаи в дальнейшем?

Заранее спасибо. В ответ могу рассказать что знаю о православии, если кому будет интересно.

----------


## vijitatma das

Здравствуйте, Сергий! Хоть я и не являюсь "регулярным" распространителем книг (последний раз занимался этим очень давно), все же позволю себе ответить на некоторые Ваши вопросы. Возможно, кто-то из распространителей присоединится.




> 7. Как Вы думаете, зачем они жертвуют, если не верят в Кришну?


Я думаю, каждый случай индивидуален. Кому-то жалко распространителя, кто-то жертвует, чтобы отвязаться. У кого-то с деньгами все в порядке и ему не жалко: просят - дает. Кто-то просто благочестив и не привык отказывать. Кто-то слышал о вайшнавах и считает, что они приносят пользу, и хочет помочь... Сотни вариантов.




> 8. Как Вы относитесь к тем, кто отказался пожертвовать? Испытываете ли Вы к ним жалость (не ведают, что творят) или негодование (не помогают доброму делу)? Или равнодушно?


Никто не обязан ничего нам давать. Пожертвование - на то и пожертвование, что делается от чистого сердца, а не под давлением. Когда под давлением - это уже вынужденная жертва, не искренняя. 
Господь дает живым существам свободу выбора. Можем ли мы эту свободу не уважать? 
Нет, не спорю, соблазн есть - психологически гораздо легче "надавить" и чувствовать себя победителем, чем слушать отказы, но для верующего человека такой образ действий недопустим. Я обычно, когда сталкиваюсь с подобным (прошу пожертвования, а человек отказывается), стараюсь просто улыбнуться ему и пожелать чего-нибудь хорошего - чтобы у него, по крайней мере, не оставалось неприятного осадка на сердце от моих "приставаний".




> 9. Как Вы лично относитесь к инциденту с нападением кришнаита на незаплатившего православного? Считаете ли Вы, что он позорит МОСК?
> 
> 10. Разбирались ли Вы, как так получилось, что на него нашло и как не допускать такие случаи в дальнейшем?


Проблема в том, что, насколько я знаю, до сих пор не установлены обстоятельства "нападения". Потерпевший, вроде б, еще никаких заявлений не подавал, соответственно, неизвестна ни фамилия злоумышленника, ни другие факты. Соответственно, и "разбираться" не с кем и уж тем более невозможно определить "что на него нашло". Вообще же, если этот случай действительно имел место, то это, конечно, не позор, а позорище. Согласно учению сознания Кришны, любая религия стоит на четырех столпах - чистота, аскетизм, милосердие и правдивость. Если санкиртанщик обманывает при распространении книг и уж тем более - бросается на обидчика с палкой, он как минимум два столпа "выбивает". Ничего хорошего, ясное дело, из этого не выйдет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> 9. Как Вы лично относитесь к инциденту с нападением кришнаита на незаплатившего православного? Считаете ли Вы, что он позорит МОСК?


Лично мне кажется, что это больше похоже на провокацию. Потому как пока нет никаких подтверждений  того, что это реально имело место. Было лишь заявление "православного активиста" о том, что на него якобы напал кришнаит.  Но никаких доказательств этому пока представлено не было. По моему мнению, это типичная антикультисткая дефамационная кампания: ни подтверждений, ни фактов,а лишь ложь и огульные обвинения. Так можно кого угодно обвинить в чем угодно.

----------


## Бала Кешава дас

Хочется добавить, что распространять книги на улице может кто угодно, и сама религиозная организация этот процесс никак не контролирует. Разумеется, те, кто выходит на улицы от имени ИСККОН, должны обладать определенным душевным равновесием и спокойствием, позволяющим относиться с терпением ко всякого рода проявлениям враждебности. Бывали случаи, когда кришнаитов начинали прямо на улице бить, выбивали книги из рук, крали книги, угрожали оружием. Мне однажды в 1991 году на станции метро "Балтийская" в Ленинграде попался настоящий бандит. Непонятно, зачем я вообще к нему обратился. Такой небритый бугай со скомканным носом. Он повертел "Бхагавад-гиту" в руках и сказал: "А ты знаешь, что я бесплатно беру то, что мне нравится?" Что поделаешь, пришлось отдать просто так. В другой раз, примерно в том же году, когда я распространял книги со столика около метро "Московская", группа молодых людей украла у меня несколько томов "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Один встал слева и начал задавать мне вопросы. Я отвлекся на него, а тем временем пару его сообщников справа стащили со столика книги. Всякое было, но священные писания советуют нам учиться терпению и прощению. Приходилось терпеть и прощать.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В связи с недавними событиями хотелось бы услышать личные мнения кришнаитов о процессе распространения книг и сбора денег. Пожалуйста, ответьте за себя и, если знаете, за свое ближайшее окружение.



если позволите, попробую предложить свою версию ответов




> 1. Вы и Ваши друзья лично участвуете в распространении книг на улицах и сборе при этом пожертвований?



лично я занимаюсь этим редко, некоторые мои друзья чаще




> 2. Сколько дней в неделю и сколько часов в день Вы (Ваши друзья) это делаете?



 некоторые друзья занимаются этим регулярно - несколько дней в неделю, по нескольку часов - но так поступают процентов 10-15 моих друзей, остальные занимаются этим гораздо реже...




> 3. Если Вы вручили книгу, но получатель передумал - берете ли Вы ее обратно или уворачиваетесь, чтобы он не смог ее вернуть?



корректно предлагать познакомиться с книгой предупреждая, что мы собираем за эти книги пожертвования, т.е. мы не предлагаем её бесплатно, но возмездно, хотя жёстко при этом цену обычно не оговариваем...




> 4. После вручения книги Вы просите пожертвование?



конечно или делаем это в момент вручения




> 5. Называете ли Вы рекомендуемую сумму пожертвования? Если да, то какую? Всем одинаковую или разную? Ваши друзья называют такую же сумму или все разную? Есть ли общая логика определения рекомендуемой суммы пожертвования?



здесь всегда по разному - иногда называем, иногда нет, в последнем случае можем просто упомянуть о пожертвовании, при этом часто люди дают достаточно и для этого не нужно уточнять какой-то необходимый "минимум".




> 6. Какой процент людей соглашается на пожертвование? Какую сумму жертвуют? Рекомендуемую, больше или меньше?



тоже по разному, обычно меньше рекомендуемой суммы жертвуют редко




> 7. Как Вы думаете, зачем они жертвуют, если не верят в Кришну?



распространитель обычно заинтересовывает людей содержанием книги, им становится интересно почитать, для этого конечно не обязательно верить в Кришну - в начале, по крайней мере...




> 8. Как Вы относитесь к тем, кто отказался пожертвовать? Испытываете ли Вы к ним жалость (не ведают, что творят) или негодование (не помогают доброму делу)? Или равнодушно?



сожаление может присутствовать, естественно без агрессии




> 9. Как Вы лично относитесь к инциденту с нападением кришнаита на незаплатившего православного? Считаете ли Вы, что он позорит МОСК?



вообще не типичная модель поведения кришнаита - они редко отвечают на насилие и оскорбления, обычно просто уходят




> 10. Разбирались ли Вы, как так получилось, что на него нашло и как не допускать такие случаи в дальнейшем?



надо знать нюансы этого случая, без них не разобраться...




> Заранее спасибо. В ответ могу рассказать что знаю о православии, если кому будет интересно.


 :smilies:

----------


## Maha-Balarama das

Здравствуйте, отец Сергий!
Спасибо Вам за попытку узнать о нас от нас самих. 

Распространение духовной литературы - один из основных видов деятельности любого религиозного движения, и мы - не исключение.
Последователи нашей традиции выкупают в храме за свои деньги книги и далее распоряжаются ими по своему усмотрению. Кто-то развозит по библиотекам в дар, кто-то по знакомым, кто-то в службу "Книга-почтой". 
Распространять на улице может далеко не каждый, это в нашей стране достаточно тяжело. Поэтому на улице могут распространять только самые терпеливые и искренние.
Прихожане сами выбирают способ распространения книг, в конце концов это их книги.
К монахам требования строже. Критерием правильности распространения является то, что люди как минимум не уходят с негативным впечатлением от распространителя (иначе зачем таких распространителей на улицу выпускать). Если проповедник искренен в мотивах, говорит от сердца, то люди это чувствуют и могут взять книгу, даже не собираясь ее читать, лишь из уважения. Многие реально берут с интересом, поскольку в книгах действительно очень глубокое знание, что в наше время в условиях идеологического и ценностного кризиса очень актуально.

Те, кто распространяет от храма, не должны требовать за передачу книги деньги (даже если это назвать "пожертвованием"). Передача книги не связана ни с деньгами, ни с наличием или размером пожертвования. Проповедник общается с людьми, при наличии реального интереса он может дать человеку книгу с собой. Он не обязан дарить книгу любому первому встречному или потребовавшему  книгу. Только тем, кто действительно имеет интерес. 

Потом он может (равно как и не передавая книгу вовсе) обратиться с просьбой о пожертвовании. Пожертвование может быть, а может и не быть, забирать подаренную книгу обратно нельзя, только если сам человек согласен вернуть.  

К отказавшимся взять книгу или пожертвовать относимся также, как и к взявшим книгу и пожертвовавшим - с уважением. Это свободный выбор человека.

Что касается этой совершенно дикой истории с нападением группы кришнаитов на православного активиста, которому в центре Москвы практически около Кремля злые сектанты проламывают голову дубиной за отказ сделать пожертвования - даже теоретически трудно представить, как это могло быть на самом деле. Легче поверить в кришнаитов-наркоманов в храме, которых никто не видел, чем в кришнаитов-разбойников-вымогателей-экстремистов в центре Москвы средь бела дня. 

Либо этот случай - вымысел от начала и до конца, либо настолько исковеркан, что даже инициаторы этой новости стесняются раскрыть подробности.
Может быть, не за книгу, а за газету, и не палкой, а метлой, и не кришнаит, а дворник, и не православного, а спортсмена? 

Сообщите нам пожалуйста точное время и место нападения, мы истребуем запись с камер наружного наблюдения и тогда сможем как-то прокомментировать ситуацию.

Пусть пострадавший опишет, во что были одеты нападавшие, сколько их было и откуда уверенность в их вероисповедании?
Пусть он обязательно обратится в полицию, надо в этой истории разобраться до конца. Мы не хотим, чтобы  по интернету бродила еще одна страшилка про "кришнаитский террор на Газетном".

Спасибо Вам еще раз за Ваш пост. Я уверен, что со временем в результате межконфессионального диалога искренне верующие в Иисуса Христа поймут чувства искренне верующих в Кришну и перестанут их считать "зазомбированными сектантами".

----------

